# Geodesic domes?



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Anyone know if there's a kit to build a model of one of these?

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'll send an e-mail to qtan....he does not hang around Hobby Talk that much lately....he built a VERY NICE dome that just rocks! If your nice he may even post a pic or send you one.

Figuring out the design is a bit tricky cuz of the dome shape itself...the area is smaller at the top than at the bottom....but Steve did it!


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

This is the only pic I've got uploaded right now:











I don't know of any kits for building one of these things. This one started out as an experiment to see if I could do it (had just seen one of the domes from Silent Running in a display at the Science Fiction Museum downtown). I haven't worked on this project in quite some time, though most of the basic surrounding structure was roughed in before I set this aside for other deadlines.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Last time I was at the Museum of Discovery in Ft Lauderdale, in the gift shop they had a kit to build your own "Buckminster Fuller Dome"(sp?). It wasn't a model kit, but more like one of those kid's K-nex toys with clear panels and white girders you assemble.

I looked at it briefly thinking _Silent Running_, but the pieces were so big you'd have to make a REALLY big _Valley Forge_!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Thanks, guys ... I was actually thinking of trying my hand at one of these things (see below) one day ...

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Check out the math partway down this page:
http://www.cjfearnley.com/fuller-faq-4.html

Most 3D apps should be able to create a CG tessellated sphere, but how to translate that into kit-building terms ...?


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

fluke said:


> .........QUOTE]
> 
> OK Fluke, did you get another username here? Wolfman66?
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=144288
> ...


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

you should be able to build one by cutting the basic shapes from sheet styrene . 
hb


----------

